# Favourite Hat Thread.



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyone who likes wearing hats post picture of it, or you wearing it, here. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Self portrait with new hat by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

"New" = 5 1/2 years ago. Still wear it in winter. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

I had a lovely white furry hat similar to that , when I was in Canada!  
My landlady gave it to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Being a baseball fan I used to have a favourite New York Yankees cap which I wore for years but stopped when such headgear became synonymous with low IQ 'chav' brats from UK council estates who strutted around as if they were in the Bronx.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a favourite hat, on Georgiana Duchess of Devonshire. I am fascinated by the question of why it doesn't succumb to gravity.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven’t owned or worn a hat since ditching my school beret in 1956. First year at grammar school we had to wear hideous velour ones, dark brown with a wide blue band bearing the school badge. 2nd year onwards we changed to navy berets, again with the school badge. We had to wear them on the bus till we got home and as some prefects and teachers also used the buses, we didn’t dare disobey. No chance of a fashion statement!
While I’ve nothing against hats for other people, I simply haven’t got the face for one, though a complete veil might do the trick. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This one is from last Christmas. I wasn't sideways at the time.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My first bobble hat, knitted by my Mum - 1950s, so note the elastic under the chin.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> My first bobble hat, knitted by my Mum - 1950s, so note the elastic under the chin.
> 
> View attachment 109196


You seem to have a bee on your fringe?!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's just a glitch of some sort - Taggart made a close up of part of a coloured 'slide' which was old & a bit gnarled. 

Believe me, I wouldn't be standing still with a smile on my face, had it been a bee! :lol:


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Not much hair left on the head these days, so I wear a hat just about every time I go out, for aesthetic as well as health (skin cancer) reasons. I have about 30 of them. All are baseball cap style. I guess my favorite is this Tyler Arboretum hat. Tyler Arboretum is a beautiful public park outside Philadelphia, with 650 acres and 17 miles of hiking trails through woodlands, wetlands and meadows.









These two are my golf hats.









Finally, my Phillies caps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Homage to a dead Clematis.


----------

